# Northern Cali Trainwreck



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are more examples of the powerful *sativa* dominant hybrid from the rolling foothills of the Sierra Nevada's! Overpowering stone with the bouquet of lemony racing fuel, you can't lose with this one brother...


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice job!!  How large was your whole yield?


----------



## marcnh (Mar 28, 2009)

very nice! i had white russian x trainwreck from nortern cali. best i ever smoked!


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 29, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Nice job!! How large was your whole yield?


Thanks Harvest! This here is actually a little over 112 grams that was given by a friend of mine.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 29, 2009)

marcnh said:
			
		

> very nice! i had white russian x trainwreck from northern cali. best i ever smoked!


Nice! How was that? My buddy that did this specializes in Trainwreck and White Russian, but seperately though.


----------



## imburne (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice job!!


----------



## marcnh (Mar 30, 2009)

420 Murder Ln Garberville said:
			
		

> Nice! How was that? My buddy that did this specializes in Trainwreck and White Russian, but seperately though.



Visually, it was so beautiful and the taste and high were just as good.  Loaded with cloudy crystals throughout.  The high was so very strong and lasted for hours.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Apr 1, 2009)

if you have some pictures of the crop please share


----------

